# Jax, FL- Free Dental Fillings/Extractions Feb 6-10, 2017



## James Meadowlark (Jan 27, 2017)

This turned up in my inbox today. TIFWIW, I'm not part of this organization, but thought I would share. If you need some dental work, perhaps this opportunity is for you. Really a PSA, and I'm not sure this is the right sub-forum for announcements.

According to the flyer you must not have dental insurance, and an income <200% of the FPL.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 16, 2021)

MelaniePayne said:


> I had the same situation. I found a flyer about dental implants in my inbox.


Your inbox on StP or email?


----------



## saul (Apr 22, 2021)

James Meadowlark said:


> This turned up in my inbox today. TIFWIW, I'm not part of this organization, but thought I would share. If you need some dental work, perhaps this opportunity is for you. Really a PSA, and I'm not sure this is the right sub-forum for announcements.
> 
> According to the flyer you must not have dental insurance, and an income <200% of the FPL.


I have medical would I not qualify because of this??? I don't use medical cause its such a pain in the ass last time I went the had me wait 3 hours on a chair just for a check up I just ended up walking out cause no one ever came I just been paying out of pocket for my fillings without insurance which is expensive as heck


----------

